# battery power supply for florescent Photo lights.



## RPC551 (Mar 10, 2011)

I am looking for a simple circuit to build a battery power supply for an outdoor floro lighting rig. I want to be able to carry a portable cold light set up outdoors for photo shoots. Each light stand would have 5 30w screw base florescent lights that will be independently controlled on and off. Anyone have a practical and viable option? All help is appreciated.


----------

